# I Just Got Member Status



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

I lurk and read more than I post. Once we get our OB, hopefully in Spring next year, I will be doing much much more posting.

and Outbacker Contributor will be coming soon.







Gotta sell a house first.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

What are you waiting for? GO GET THAT OUTBACK & get to a Rally









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Dupper!

But, hey, you don't have to wait until you are an owner to start posting more. Come on in and join the fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Waiting for money, sadly. We took on a very big house rehab project before the market went south. It has been on the market since Memorial Day and just waiting for it to sell. It is practically a brand new house now, roof, windows, siding, garage doors, flooring (carpet, laminate, tile) new kitchen, new baths, new handrails. etc....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good luck with your house sale. Sounds like you've done a lot of nice work to it.

Some members had over 1,000 posts before spending one night in their Outback. Keep reading and posting.


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

We started rehabbing houses in 2004 as a way to keep the DW home with the kiddos. She was a teacher, now a full time mommy and she is loving it. Even though the market is horrible, we will be buying more. I really enjoy doing that stuff. This is our 4th house, and I have learned a ton and got a bunch of tools.









I will take you up on the posting more, and try and be as helpful as I can.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm buying a house - do you think Vern would send my money back?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Dupper,

The problem is the house you're trying to sell is in MISSOURI!

Seriously, I wish you the best.

BTW, you don't have to contribute any set amount to be an contributor to Outbackers.

Hang around (or lurk, if you prefer) but post, too.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Dupper on hitting member status
Yes post more and join in the fun
The camper will be here before you know it

Don


----------

